# 50 things a girl doesn't want & won't ask for



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

;O


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

A piece of lint you found that looks a bit like Ainsley Harriott from some angles.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

When a man is out with another woman and is obviously checking you out. You can always see on the other woman's face that it hurts and it makes the guy seem like a jerk because he is insensitive to the woman he's with.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

She doesn't want you to try and impress her by twerking whilst deep throating an empty coke bottle TRUST ME


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

A book on how a woman can be the best partner. I guess that was payback for all the times I wanted men to read relationship books for me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Extra Lipids


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

A rolling pin.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

MrFunnyPants said:


> She doesn't want you to try and impress her by twerking whilst deep throating an empty coke bottle TRUST ME


I want that. Sounds hot.

What girl wouldn't want that?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Grand said:


> I want that. Sounds hot.
> 
> What girl wouldn't want that?


You've made worms meat of me :heart


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Herpes.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

A new pair of bathroom scales.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Me.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Clothes. Maybe a t-shirt is fine depending on what it is. Other than that it's really awkward when someone gifts you clothes and it doesn't look like something you'd want to wear. And, of course, they'd like to see you wearing it. There's probably more awkward presents, but I hate getting clothes.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yer Blues said:


> A rolling pin.


Actually, I'd want one of these. Tired of using a water bottle as a rolling pin when cooking/baking.

:wife


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

An ugly fat peeping Tom next door


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Loveless said:


> Me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

karenw said:


> An iron/household item as a xmas present.


My brothers fiance asked me to get her a vacuum cleaner or steam mop for Christmas.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The rhianna look


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

A massively oversized toilet plunger. :blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A knuckle sandwich


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

inb4 a nice guy


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

karenw said:


> Did you ask her what she wanted then? Yeah get that haha.


Yeah, that's generally how my family buys gifts for each other. We ask each other what we want and then buy that for them. And yeah I did end up getting her a steam mop.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tinydancer20 said:


> An ugly fat peeping Tom next door


Because, good looking peeping toms are A-Ok. :roll


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I inevitably get some sort of lotion from one of my relatives every year. I don't like lotion, but I don't want to say anything...so there are a lot of old unopened lotions sitting in the bathroom cabinet. :blank


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

an ouya


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Let me guess...a yo-yo?


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Alopecia


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Facial/body hair


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

kiirby said:


> A piece of lint you found that looks a bit like Ainsley Harriott from some angles.


Hmm, no, I think I do want that as it would go nicely with my fungal growth which resembles Marco Pierre White.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Me.





ASB20 said:


>


Them feels, I know them.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

XXXL underwear.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

Clothing as a gift that YOU picked.
The thought is sweet, but unless she's specifically pointed out that she likes/wants it...just don't. 

I'm in that situation now, and I feel like I have to wear this most unflattering, ugly pair of floral flared jeans in front of him ugh they're horrible but I'll feel bad if he never sees me wear them at least once lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yu-gi-oh cards.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

A pie filled with razor blades


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a shark.......


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Anything that's been sitting around in a smokers house for months. Ew.
Also, one time my dumb ex gave me hair clippers. :/


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

herpes.....i think


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

To taste the back of me hand


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

My ex gave me a connect the dots book as a Christmas gift. I had to pretend it was an inside joke because my parents got really upset.
Another year he gave me sudoku for kids. I was smart enough to open it in my room that year.
The joke being that I was stupid and he was smart.

Don't give her things that dots the i's in her insecurity.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

24 Seconds in haha

_Peter Griffin_: You know what really grinds my gears? This Lindsay Lohan. Lindsay Lohan with all those little outfits, jumping around there on stage, half-naked with your little outfits. Ya know? You're a... You're out there jumping around and I'm just sitting here with my beer. So, what am I supposed to do? What you want? You know, are we gonna go out? Is that what you're trying to - why why are you leaping around there, throwing those things all up in my, over there in my face? What do you want, Lindsay? Tell me what you want? Well, I'll tell you what you want, you want nothing. You want nothing. All right? Because we all know that no woman anywhere wants to have sex with anyone, and to titillate us with any thoughts otherwise is - is just bogus.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Skeletra said:


> My ex gave me a connect the dots book as a Christmas gift. I had to pretend it was an inside joke because my parents got really upset.
> Another year he gave me sudoku for kids. I was smart enough to open it in my room that year.
> The joke being that I was stupid and he was smart.
> 
> Don't give her things that dots the i's in her insecurity.


wow


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

kiirby said:


> A piece of lint you found that looks a bit like Ainsley Harriott from some angles.


I'm sorry she didn't accept your offer. :frown2:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Skeletra said:


> My ex gave me a connect the dots book as a Christmas gift. I had to pretend it was an inside joke because my parents got really upset.
> Another year he gave me sudoku for kids. I was smart enough to open it in my room that year.
> The joke being that I was stupid and he was smart.
> 
> Don't give her things that dots the i's in her insecurity.


What the ****? Really? That sounds almost cruel.


----------



## Shadow5 (Jul 12, 2016)

Having to wash her bf's dirty socks and pay his bills. 

Glad I am his ex mom now.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

starsonfire said:


> Clothes. Maybe a t-shirt is fine depending on what it is. Other than that it's really awkward when someone gifts you clothes and it doesn't look like something you'd want to wear. And, of course, they'd like to see you wearing it. There's probably more awkward presents, but I hate getting clothes.


GIFT CARDS to clothes stores i like to shop at though. i want those.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Skeletra said:


> My ex gave me a connect the dots book as a Christmas gift. I had to pretend it was an inside joke because my parents got really upset.
> Another year he gave me sudoku for kids. I was smart enough to open it in my room that year.
> The joke being that I was stupid and he was smart.
> 
> Don't give her things that dots the i's in her insecurity.


i would have _killed_ him


----------

